# San Diego Race



## gcaz (Mar 24, 2005)

I did a ride/race (don't think it was USCF) about 15 years ago in San Diego that started downtown, made it's way to the beach, did some climbing around Point Loma (I think) and then ended up back downdown. It was a pretty huge event -- hundreds of riders and full traffic control.

It was a really nice ride, but I can't Google anything that looks like that.

Any ideas about what the ride was and whether it's still held?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

gcaz said:


> I did a ride/race (don't think it was USCF) about 15 years ago in San Diego that started downtown, made it's way to the beach, did some climbing around Point Loma (I think) and then ended up back downdown. It was a pretty huge event -- hundreds of riders and full traffic control.
> 
> It was a really nice ride, but I can't Google anything that looks like that.
> 
> Any ideas about what the ride was and whether it's still held?


Wow, great loop, I'm sure it isn't held anymore. Too bad as that would be a fun one. 
SD road race held in late Feb in East County is a good ride.


----------



## gcaz (Mar 24, 2005)

svend said:


> Wow, great loop, I'm sure it isn't held anymore. Too bad as that would be a fun one.
> SD road race held in late Feb in East County is a good ride.


I think it's no more; I checked every ride from USCF to charity rides and it doesn't look like it's done anymore.

On the other hand I found some other rides that look fun!

Thanks!


----------

